# Stoeger 2000?



## BrdHunter (May 17, 2005)

Does anyone have one or shot one? What do you think?


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

BrdHunter said:


> Does anyone have one or shot one? What do you think?


Stoeger is the only company who has the green light to use Benelli's patented "Inertia System" other then Benelli of course.
Basically you would be getting a Benelli that has the words Stoeger 2000 on it with very few differences.
They are great guns and fun to shoot.

JM


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

mallard_molester has 1 for sale for 300.00. I bought one and love it.
Ryan


----------



## sailorathome (Nov 9, 2005)

I have shot about 75 rounds in my 2000. 50 rounds at 1 1/8 oz trap and 25 3" Mag for geese. I'm going to sell/trade it (all black, 28" barrell, manual, box, chokes, wrench). The gun shoots fine, but kicks harder than my Franchi 712. If you are sensitive to recoil, shoot this gun before you purchase it. I am 63 years old and on many heart meds, and find myself not wanting to shoot the 2000 because of the recoil. Other than that, for the money, a good shotgun.


----------

